# Biggest Carp you've seen



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I want no be response here but I'm sayin I saw a 45+" in a marina on ki, anybody else have encounters like these?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to fish a private pond with grass eaters that were over 5' long. They would turn silt off the bottom in 4 feet of water if you bumped them while they were sunning! They were huge!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

the ohio - erie canal and the tusc. river section that go thru firestone metropark have some pretty big carp. and the beaver marsh and canal in th enational park has some good sized ones.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I personaly watched a guy fight and land a giant carp for almost 2 hrs down inside the 72nd discharge a few years ago. I went home and looked up the record. It has held for like 53 years and i forget whag it is like 50 lbs or some crap look it up if ya want. Anyway, i saw the guy back down there a few days latter and asked if he weighed it. He said yes it was 63 lbs. He put it in a feild for yote bait. Woulc have smashed the record if he registerd it. There are giant carp inside there. Go look for yourself


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I was pitching a jig in the oshay one day and snagged a monster carp,and he/she pulls the boat around for what seemed like 5mins before the hook popped out with a brownish scale..never saw it but it had to be the alpha phish.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

In the creek behind the farm there was on that swam by my grandpa while he was setting turtle lines it looked like a 4'er it was huge!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i don't know if they still do it but, i remember when i was a kid cedar point had feeding station's where you could buy a handfull of food to feed the carp and those pig's were huge.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

trapperjon said:


> i don't know if they still do it but, i remember when i was a kid cedar point had feeding station's where you could buy a handfull of food to feed the carp and those pig's were huge.


Those pigs ate spit, butts, gum, candy, dog food, people food, and anything else that people thought was funny to feed those carp! They were pretty big though. 

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Down in myrtle beach theres a, place called broadway at the beach. Therea a huge pond or cove off a river that goes through it. Full of huge carp. Id say the littlest ones are around 20# the average would probably be 30ish #. They have those food dispensers alll over the place. I would love to take a rod and reel into that place for a day. Youd never stop catching them. These things cruise around ingiant schools.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> i don't know if they still do it but, i remember when i was a kid cedar point had feeding station's where you could buy a handfull of food to feed the carp and those pig's were huge.


There are also big gills in the water that surrounds the Iron Dragon! While working there in my younger years as a EMT, I tried to get the higher brass big shots to let me fish it after hours, but that was a no go.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I shot one on Erie that wieghed 43 pounds last year. That the biggest confirmed carp that I have ever seen. Wish that I would have measured it. Probably 42-43" long would be my guess.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude... Isn't the Ohio bowfishing record 41 lbs lol!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

BassBoss said:


> Dude... Isn't the Ohio bowfishing record 41 lbs lol!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Actually its just over 48 pounds.


----------



## just fishin (Jan 5, 2006)

my dad got one 48" on a fly rod,it broke rod.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The biggest carp I've ever seen were in Meander Reservoir. When I was a kid one of the fun things to do on a Summer evening was to grab a loaf of stale bread, drive to the Yerke-Young Rd. bridge and feed the fish. Some of the carp there were just huge! Some were easily 4', and the biggest seemed to approach 5'! But, who knows! Sometimes the memory plays tricks. But, these carp were large enough to suck down an entire slice of bread in one gulp! And all the fish that showed up were bigger than what you usually see. Meander was, and still is, closed to fishing, so fish there basically die of old age if they're not eaten by another fish when young. Some folks used to fish hand lines off the bridge. I never did, but I didn't begrudge them. Heck, you have a lake full of fish, and no one is fishing! I stopped down there one time after I was old enough to drive. I saw a guy hand lining with one of those old CP Swing spinners. He was hauling fish in like crazy, big ones too! From a distance I took them for bass. I walked on down there and congratulated him on the nice bass he was catching. He looked at me like I was crazy. "Bass!", he said! He reached into his sack and pulled out a fish. "Hell man! Them are crappies!" I swear the crappie he was holding was at least 18" long!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a restaurant in smithville called "The Barn" it has a nice pond in front where you can feed the ducks and fish. There are carp in that pond that have to go 50lbs plus and also catfish. The bass are like 16-20 in and bluegills that could be the size of your hands put together. I suggest checking it out some time. The food isn't bad and they got a great salad bar.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

when i was younger we used to spear them in halfway and shantee creeks in erie. my buddy walked way up creek one day and came back with one that was as long as he was when he held it up. granted we were only 11 or 12 yrs old that fish was every bit of 4 ft long and probably 50 lbs. we burried it in his grandparents garden and had some very nice roses for a couple of years.


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

here's the biggest carp I've seen. caught it off a beach in Huron last year.
52" with a 32" gerth. Was not on purpose , just a suprise that got snagged while casting for eyes.... but alot of fun


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I actually hooked & landed one of those 45+" grass carp while bass fishing. I was casting a #5 flicker shad to a nesting bass and a school of the carp swam by, so I stopped my retrieve. The floated up and when the carp went under it, it rose up and just sucked it in. When I set the hook it went berserk! Then I thought, Oh crap, what am I going to do NOW? It came full out of the water like a tarpon, but it stayed hooked. I dragged it to the edge, pulled the tiny hook out and pushed it back it....off it went! THAT was cool.
ErieBoy75


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i remember when i was much younger and we went to put in bay, we went up in the perry memorial and was checking out the view, no crap i saw some carp i bet were 8-10' long i was pretty young so they were probably only 5 or 6 feet long. but they were some BIG fish.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Who are bullchitting Tom Perry was still alive when you were young!!!!


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

When I was a kid living in Cortland, me and my friends used to bowfish for 'em. I killed one that weighed 42 lbs. I think it was in 1976.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Not the biggest, but biggest caught by my gal 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

48.5 lbs. Caught it a couple years ago on lake erie.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't remember when it was but I know it was Early-just after ice out.

There were a ton of large carp in the water on the West side on the way out. I'm guessing from the activity they were spawning or something. They were rolling around etc.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have seen some absolute monster in golf course pounds over the years. Fertilizer grows em big!!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw some BIG carp at a dam up here on the Tuscarawas river. they had be least 30 pounds and more than three feet long. I also hooked one when I was 10. he almost broke my brand new spincasting combo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Mosquito reservoir has some monsters swimming in it. Up in the weeds I have seen some 30 pound giants when I was bass fishing.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay, let us start a biggest carp of the year contest, no rules, hook em, catch em, shoot em and find them on the beach. No prizes, just bragging rites. Length is okay or weight if you eat them.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW...29 posts and noone mentioned Pymatuning? There were always some giants at the place where ducks walk on the carps back.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dang! Those are some giant carp. I'd hate to snag one when trolling for walleye 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

